# Eating below TDEE, but above BMR



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi guys, so currently cutting, was eating at 2000 calories (500 less than TDEE), lost some weight, re calculated my calories, now need 1850-1900 to be 500 less than TDEE to lose 1 lb a week, but also noticed my BMR is 1850, which obviously you can't go below because you'll start to go into starvation mode, lose muscle etc..

Advice please? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Hi guys, so currently cutting, was eating at 2000 calories (500 less than TDEE), lost some weight, re calculated my calories, now need 1850-1900 to be 500 less than TDEE to lose 1 lb a week, but also noticed my BMR is 1850, which obviously you can't go below because you'll start to go into starvation mode, lose muscle etc..
> 
> Advice please?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


dont use maths to work out your weight loss is my advice, stick to the the same cals until your start to see a stall in weight loss, then drop another 100 off.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> dont use maths to work out your weight loss is my advice, stick to the the same cals until your start to see a stall in weight loss, then drop another 100 off.


what about if it goes under the bmr before I start seeing weight/fat loss though?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> what about if it goes under the bmr before I start seeing weight/fat loss though?


again your thinking far far too much. you use on average 2500 a day, so eat 2000-2200 and you will lose weight if you eat right, no two ways about it. if you aren't losing weight then you are doing something wrong such as eating too much or eating to much of one macro and it isnt been used.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

What is TDEE ?

Total daily estimated ??????

Have you muliplied your BMR by the harris benedict equation to account for physical activity ?

I would work on 10% of your BMR as your calorie reduction.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> What is TDEE ?
> 
> Total daily estimated ??????
> 
> ...


Been using this calculator mate.

http://www.calculator.net/calorie-calculator.html


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> again your thinking far far too much. you use on average 2500 a day, so eat 2000-2200 and you will lose weight if you eat right, no two ways about it. if you aren't losing weight then you are doing something wrong such as eating too much or eating to much of one macro and it isnt been used.


Well I was eating at 2000 calories and lost 8-10lb's since early Jan, but now seem to have hit a wall, but also can't notice much fat loss and I know it can't be muscle that much because Im keeping my protein high and my strength is actually increasing


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Well I was eating at 2000 calories and lost 8-10lb's since early Jan, but now seem to have hit a wall, but also can't notice much fat loss and I know it can't be muscle that much because Im keeping my protein high and my strength is actually increasing


the more fat you lose the less obvious it is, if you have a 36" waist and drop 8 lb you might lose 2" from it, but then lose another 8 lb you might only lose half an inch as you get lower body fat, go from the mirror and calipers to check things for sure.

you could always try changing the type of diet you follow, timed carbs, IF, keto to name a good 3 for fat loss.

looked the the site you sue to work out BMR as well, it doesnt seem to accurate to me, 500kcal doesnt = 1lb a week, all depends on the person.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> the more fat you lose the less obvious it is, if you have a 36" waist and drop 8 lb you might lose 2" from it, but then lose another 8 lb you might only lose half an inch as you get lower body fat, go from the mirror and calipers to check things for sure.
> 
> you could always try changing the type of diet you follow, timed carbs, IF, keto to name a good 3 for fat loss.
> 
> looked the the site you sue to work out BMR as well, it doesnt seem to accurate to me, 500kcal doesnt = 1lb a week, all depends on the person.


isnt there 3500 calories in 1lb of fat though?

im currently just following IIFYM, roughly a split of -

P F C

45% 20% 35%

40 25 35

45 25 30

200g 44g 140g

180 45 162

177 38 137

@ 1850-1900 calories.

Last 3 days example


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> isnt there 3500 calories in 1lb of fat though?
> 
> im currently just following IIFYM, roughly a split of -
> 
> ...


Reduce the carbs, increase protein and introduce cardio.

Also it might be time to start thinking a bit deeper about your diet than just IIFYM. Look at your carb sources an timings.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> isnt there 3500 calories in 1lb of fat though?
> 
> im currently just following IIFYM, roughly a split of -
> 
> ...


if your been specific there is 4050 kclas in a lb of fat.

and that last list you added, 177,38,137 adds up to a total of 1600kcals, if that is what you are eating? and the first one adds to 1750 roughly. so you are eating less than you think by the looks of it.

IFIYM is not what you could call a good cutting diet either, its more suited to rough bulking up. i would say read more into specific diets and rethink what you are eating. you want a high pro/high fat and low carb diet for best results


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> if your been specific there is 4050 kclas in a lb of fat.
> 
> and that last list you added, 177,38,137 adds up to a total of 1600kcals, if that is what you are eating? and the first one adds to 1750 roughly. so you are eating less than you think by the looks of it.


thats going from my fitness pal app mate, maybe the fiber adds up to the missing calories?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> thats going from my fitness pal app mate, maybe the fiber adds up to the missing calories?


fiber isnt used as calories as far as im aware, it simple passes through the system and slows digestion


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> fiber isnt used as calories as far as im aware, it simple passes through the system and slows digestion


no idea then mate but thats what it says on mfp for my macros ive eaten


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> no idea then mate but thats what it says on mfp for my macros ive eaten


im not a fan of tech to be fair, doing the numbers yourself is usually more reliable, pen, paper and calculator or your head.

if you need ot eat around 2100 cals to lose weight try this.

200g of protein for 800 kcal, 110g fo fat for about 1000 kcals, 50g of carbs after training or around the middle of the day adding up to a total of 200kcals. then you have 100kcals to throw into anything, might be a snack of a few sweets to keep you sane as long as the rest is clean. eventually cut out the carbs totally except for just days after training


----------



## Bdub (Jan 7, 2012)

OP, you sound in similar position as me.

I used as many different formulas and calculators I could find to work out my BMR and TDEE.

I the took the average of all these results (all different) to work out a rough estimate of my stats.

This produced

BMR - 1800

TDEE -2400

I have been eating

2100 for last 2 months.

(Low carb - 45p 30f 25c)

Have been steadily losing 1lb per week since.

Recently have been stuck at same weight for last couple of weeks and so now reducing 100 to 2000kcals per week.

And this morning have lost another lb.


----------



## JackMatt (Jan 6, 2014)

Josh Heslop said:


> again your thinking far far too much. you use on average 2500 a day, so eat 2000-2200 and you will lose weight if you eat right, no two ways about it. if you aren't losing weight then you are doing something wrong such as eating too much or eating to much of one macro and it isnt been used.


Doesn't work for everyone though! I gain on 2200  1900/2000 is my maintenance. Thats from my own experience though as opposed to hard science.

You are right about about over thinking it though, I just wait until I plateau and drop by 100. Just always making sure I dont dip below the magic 1800. At which point I eat loads more and just up my cardio (and salbutamol dosage. Just kidding.). Simples.


----------

